# mysql51 port removed? :(



## Ira (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi guys, it's mysql 51 port removed ?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes, it's EOL. See databases/mysql51-server.


----------



## Ira (Jan 25, 2016)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy )
iI need 51


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-of-life_(product)


----------



## Ira (Jan 25, 2016)

SirDice said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-of-life_(product)


Thanks for this clarification.


----------

